# Il faut que j'abrège mon séjour.



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*Il faut que j'abrège mon séjour.*

direi: Devo abbreviare il mio soggiorno.


----------



## Corsicum

Dans ce cas le séjour est amputé ?. Il est peut être préférable d’utiliser    accorciare ?
_Devo accorciare il mio soggiorno_**
J’au vu aussi :
_Accorciare__ indirizzi___


----------



## brian

_Accorciare_ mi sembra che possa andare. Forse anche _interrompere_.. dipende dal contesto.


----------



## alenaro

No, se vogliamo essere precisi e corretti, anche _accorciare il soggiorno_ non è l'ideale! Nella lingua parlata si sente dire, ma in realtà non è perfetto. Il verbo accorciare è più appropriato per oggetti e comunque nel caso in questione lo userei solo in modo impersonale: 
--> E' stato necessario accorciare il soggiorno  
Invece --> Io accorcio il mio soggiorno  [Non mi piace proprio!]

Io trasformerei un po' la frase e direi: 
_E' necessario interrompere il mio soggiorno/viaggio_
OPPURE
_Devo interrompere la mia permanenza qui/il mio soggiorno_


----------



## Hermocrates

alenaro said:


> Io trasformerei un po' la frase e direi:
> _E' necessario interrompere il mio soggiorno/viaggio_
> OPPURE
> _Devo interrompere la mia permanenza qui/il mio soggiorno_



Je suis d'accord avec alenaro. 

Aussi, souvant on dit plutôt "_devo anticipare la mia partenza_". Ça c'est plus naturel en italien.


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

brian8733 said:


> _Accorciare_ mi sembra che possa andare. Forse anche _interrompere_.. dipende dal contesto.


 
Par exemple,

*Un de mes copains a passé ses vacances au Canada, il a dû abréger son séjour suite à sa rencontre malencontreuse avec un ours...*


----------



## brian

Haha.. je dirais dans ce cas _interrompere_: _ha dovuto interrompere il suo soggiorno..._


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Non capisco bene perche' "interrompere"? Perche' non sarebbe "abbreviare"?

Si dice in italiano, "abbreviare le ferie" (=  abréger ses vacances )

Potrebbe essere : accorciare (= raccourcir)


----------



## alenaro

BenVitale said:


> Non capisco bene perche' "interrompere"? Perche' non sarebbe "abbreviare"?
> 
> Si dice in italiano, "abbreviare le ferie" (=  abréger ses vacances )
> 
> Potrebbe essere : accorciare (= raccourcir)



Ben, in effetti in italiano si sente dire "Ho dovuto accorciare le ferie..." ed in questo caso si potrebbe trattare anche di una decisione presa *prima* delle partenza.

Mentre se dici "Ho dovuto interrompere le ferie...", vuol dire che la decisione è stata presa inaspettatamente *durante* le ferie per cause impreviste. 

Tuttavia, non mi piace questo uso del verbo _accorciare (= rendere qualcosa più corto). _Andrebbe usato soprattutto in azioni che prevedono un'amputazione di un oggetto, il quale pertanto viene modificato nella sua lunghezza:

_- Potresti accorciare le maniche di questa camicia? _


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Ah, bon!

"accorciare le ferie" ..... prima delle partenza.
"interrompere ..." ........ durante le ferie.

"accorciare" non va in quel contexto.

Ho anche pensato a "tagliare corto." Forse non andrebbe bene!


Ho pensato a utlizzare "tagliare corto" perchè si uno parla e parla, e sto ascoltandogli da un'ora o più, e non sa arrivare alla fine del suo racconto.

Direi : taglia corto, per favore, per l'amor di Dio!


----------



## alenaro

BenVitale said:


> Ah, bon!
> 
> "accorciare" non va in quel contexto. _Non è l'ideale_
> 
> Ho anche pensato a "tagliare corto." Forse non andrebbe bene!  _NO_
> 
> 
> Ho pensato a utlizzare "tagliare corto" perchè si uno parla e parla, e sto ascoltandogli da un'ora o più, e non sa arrivare alla fine del suo racconto.
> 
> Direi : taglia corto, per favore, per l'amor di Dio!



Bonne nuit, mon ami, à demain


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Merci, alenaro... et bonne nuit!


----------

